# Trouble Brewing In Th Gulf of Mexico



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2020)

June 1st is the start of hurricane season and already there is a system forming off the northeast cost of Mexico. Too soon to say which way it will go but this is not the way to start a hurricane season. Third tropical depression already.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 1, 2020)

Accuweather is predicting an above average hurricane season this year.  Anyone living in the Gulf or Atlantic states should be paying close attention to the weather, and have emergency plans in place.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2020)

My transistor radio will arrive tomorrow. I ordered it because we lost power for 12 hours due to a powerful storm blowing through. Now I am glad I did.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My transistor radio will arrive tomorrow. I ordered it because we lost power for 12 hours due to a powerful storm blowing through. Now I am glad I did.



Anyone who lives in a storm prone area would be well advised to get a NOAA weather radio, and keep it turned on 24/7.  We use a Midland radio with a battery backup, and leave it on all the time.  It's sometimes an irritation to be woken up at 2AM with that loud alarm notifying us about something like a severe thunderstorm warning....but, where we live it could easily be a tornado watch/warning.  In such a case, every minute counts....and by the time any other weather alerts are issued by the media, it is usually too late.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 2, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Anyone who lives in a storm prone area would be well advised to get a NOAA weather radio, and keep it turned on 24/7.  We use a Midland radio with a battery backup, and leave it on all the time.  It's sometimes an irritation to be woken up at 2AM with that loud alarm notifying us about something like a severe thunderstorm warning....but, where we live it could easily be a tornado watch/warning.  In such a case, every minute counts....and by the time any other weather alerts are issued by the media, it is usually too late.



I've got a Sangean CL-100 and you can set it by alert type and by county.  Since our tornadic cells follow a pattern, I set it to severe thunderstorm warnings for counties bordering mine to the west.  That way I know of something brewing in the area, but don't get alerts from things like flash floods since I'm not in a flood prone location.


----------

